# Odin...



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know if this would be the correct place to start a thread but i just downloaded Ubuntu and can no dual boot between ubuntu and windows. But i think i want to utilize ubutnu as much as possible. Onr problem i already face i that i cannot seem to install Odin on it. When i try to install it with archive manager i get this.

Archive: /home/snapple/Downloads/Odin3 v1.3.exe
[/home/snapple/Downloads/Odin3 v1.3.exe]
End-of-central-directory signature not found. Either this file is not
a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive. In the
latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
the last disk(s) of this archive.
zipinfo: cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/snapple/Downloads/Odin3 v1.3.exe or
/home/snapple/Downloads/Odin3 v1.3.exe.zip, and cannot find /home/snapple/Downloads/Odin3 v1.3.exe.ZIP, period.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

As far as I know, Odin does not work on anything other than Windows. You can use Heimdall, but it's much more involved than Odin.

http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well the other problem i think is the fact that u cant install .exe's on linux...or am i wrong about that one?


----------



## DaleV (Aug 1, 2011)

Odin doesnt work on Linux, get heimdall 1.3.0 from glass encinda. I cant get to the link right now but just google heimdall 1.3.0 and find the link.

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well the other problem i think is the fact that u cant install .exe's on linux...or am i wrong about that one?


You can through WINE, but not everything works, and a lot of things that do work don't work completely. There is no way in hell I'd trust a firmware flash through a Windows program running on WINE.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Odin is a standalone application, it doesn't get installed.


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok well ill just boot into windows when I need to flash then. You would think it would work with linux as android is linux but oh well


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> Ok well ill just boot into windows when I need to flash then. You would think it would work with linux as android is linux but oh well


ODIN is a windows-based tool to let you interact with a specific part of your phone (namely, DOWNLOAD mode).

Just as you cannot (easily) run an Apple program under Windows, you cannot easily run other windows-only programs in linux. They have different ways of 'executing.' *It's like asking someone to give you directions, and that person doesn't speak the same language* that you do. You won't understand what they are trying to get you to do.

There are things called "emulators" (such as WINE) which will act like a translator between these different "languages." They will take a program (an exe) and make them 'think' that they are being run in windows. It won't run quite as well as it does in windows, but it should run ok.

The reason that I would not run a program like ODIN in an emulated environment is simply because you won't know when have problems flashing your phone if the fault is with the file, or the way that Linux is trying to run a program not meant for linux.

As others mentioned, Heimdall is a program that our linux guys use (and some prefer). Give it a shot. It may work wonderfully for you.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> Ok well ill just boot into windows when I need to flash then. You would think it would work with linux as android is linux but oh well


Odin does not interact with Android on any level. It interacts with the Samsung Download Mode. That's a hardware level utility and is as far outside of the Android operating system as you can get on the phone.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"shrike1978 said:


> Odin does not interact with Android on any level. It interacts with the Samsung Download Mode. That's a hardware level utility and is as far outside of the Android operating system as you can get on the phone.


This. 
I have mac and just run parellels (spelling?) when I need to run odin. Its worth it when you're talking about messing with your phone.


----------



## arrowx72 (Sep 30, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> You can through WINE, but not everything works, and a lot of things that do work don't work completely. There is no way in hell I'd trust a firmware flash through a Windows program running on WINE.


I have no experience with running things in USB through WINE, but I agree with the quoted poster that it would NOT be wise to try and complete a task that involves so much risk, through a tool that for the most part is just a hack for the Linux community. It's nice to be able to download tens of thousands of programs for Linux, but the truth is that only a very small percentage of those programs are worthy of anything greater than the label of 'novelty'.

To the OP, I was not clear on whether you were saying that you are no longer able to dual-boot, or that you were just hoping to not have to go back to Windows. If the latter, happy journeying! I'm a Linux convert (of many failed attempts, to be honest), but Mint 11 has held my hand enough and not fallen apart for such a long time that that ONLY time -- in probably the past six months -- that I went into Windows was to, believe it or not, run ODIN. :android-smile:


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

arrowx72 said:


> I have no experience with running things in USB through WINE, but I agree with the quoted poster that it would NOT be wise to try and complete a task that involves so much risk, through a tool that for the most part is just a hack for the Linux community. It's nice to be able to download tens of thousands of programs for Linux, but the truth is that only a very small percentage of those programs are worthy of anything greater than the label of 'novelty'.
> 
> To the OP, I was not clear on whether you were saying that you are no longer able to dual-boot, or that you were just hoping to not have to go back to Windows. If the latter, happy journeying! I'm a Linux convert (of many failed attempts, to be honest), but Mint 11 has held my hand enough and not fallen apart for such a long time that that ONLY time -- in probably the past six months -- that I went into Windows was to, believe it or not, run ODIN. :android-smile:


I can still dual book, right now im running vista and ubuntu with gnome3. But its so confusing, i had to watch a bunch of youtube videos to get everything set up. I just think open source is the way to go. In terms of ease, windows is so simply. But i wish to continue to use both operating systems. So as for the op, ill just boot into windows to use ODIN.


----------



## rand4ll (Aug 20, 2011)

You guys should try out archlinux. I've been a linux user on my primary desktop for a decade now and tried countless distros, arch is the only one I recommend now. Sabayon linux is cool too, but NOTHING can hold up to the sheer awesomeness of arch.


----------

